# Sismos Internacionais 2021



## algarvio1980 (27 Jan 2021 às 13:24)

*Sismos no sul de Espanha causam inquietação, primeiro-ministro pede calma*

Mais de meio milhão de pessoas que vivem em Granada, sul de Espanha, despertaram hoje inquietas depois do sobressalto causado durante a noite por três sismos de magnitude superior a quatro graus seguidos de 30 réplicas menores.

"Vários sismos fizeram tremer Granada de novo esta noite. Compreendo a preocupação de milhares de pessoas. É tempo de manter a calma e seguir as indicações dos serviços de emergência", disse o primeiro-ministro espanhol, Pedro Sánchez, na rede social Twitter.

As televisões espanholas mostram imagens publicadas por populares nas redes sociais em que se veem pessoas com casacos por cima de pijamas que saíram a meio da noite para rua, apesar do recolher obrigatório na região por causa da pandemia de covid-19.

Os três tremores de terra quase consecutivos tiveram o seu epicentro na localidade de Santa Fé, a cerca de 10 km de Granada, e magnitude de 4,2 graus (22:36), 4,2 (22:44) e 4,5 (22:54), de acordo com o Instituto Geográfico Nacional espanhol.

No sábado passado, um tremor de terra de 4,4 graus de magnitude já tinha sido sentido nas localidades de Atarfe e de Santa Fé.

Desde o início de dezembro do ano passado, ocorreram cerca de 300 sismos na região, explica o Instituto Geográfico, dos quais cerca de 40 foram sentidos pela população”.

O sismo de sábado apenas causou alguns danos, como pequenas fendas ou queda de objetos (livros, pratos) no epicentro, segundo a instituição.

O Instituto Geográfico espanhol explica que esta atividade sísmica “é habitual" nesta região, "especialmente dentro da zona central da Cordilheira Bética", um maciço montanhoso no sul de Espanha, que tem a maior atividade sísmica da Península Ibérica, devido à "convergência entre a placa africana e a placa euro-asiática".

https://postal.pt/sociedade/2021-01...usam-inquietacao-primeiro-ministro-pede-calma


----------



## vamm (13 Fev 2021 às 19:42)

Sismo de 7.0 no Japão, segundo o IPMA
https://observador.pt/2021/02/13/japao-sismo-de-magnitude-7-1-atinge-fukushima/


----------



## fhff (13 Fev 2021 às 22:45)

Que brutalidade. E eu ontem, com um minúsculo, já fiquei assustado. Não houve tsunami?


----------



## vamm (14 Fev 2021 às 15:16)

fhff disse:


> Que brutalidade. E eu ontem, com um minúsculo, já fiquei assustado. Não houve tsunami?


Pelo que dizem, nem o alerta de tsunami foi lançado


----------



## N_Fig (14 Fev 2021 às 22:42)

Como é que um sismo agora pode ser uma réplica de um sismo de 2011? Eu não percebo nada disto, mas pensava que as réplicas ocorressem pouco tempo depois do sismo original


----------



## Orion (14 Fev 2021 às 22:58)

N_Fig disse:


> réplica



Igual, semelhante?

Se calhar é nesse sentido.


----------



## Orion (14 Fev 2021 às 23:03)

https://www.jma.go.jp/en/quake/2/20210213141800393-13230800.html vs https://www.jma.go.jp/jma/en/2011_Earthquake/Information_on_2011_Earthquake.html

Localização relativamente próxima.


----------



## Snifa (3 Mar 2021 às 10:58)

Forte Sismo na Grécia há minutos, já com vários relatos:








https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=954327#summary


----------



## StormRic (3 Mar 2021 às 15:28)

Snifa disse:


> Forte Sismo na Grécia há minutos, já com vários relatos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Magnitude *6.3* !
E já com três réplicas em linha na hora e meia seguinte, todas à volta da magnitude *5*.


----------



## MSantos (4 Mar 2021 às 15:07)

Hoje foi a vez da Nova Zelândia:

*Um sismo de 7,3 na escala de Ricther atinge a Nova Zelândia. Emitido alerta de tsunami *

https://observador.pt/2021/03/04/um...Wn_t_5Jr0mEl7PNif7H2sXPTMkuM-TZcNJs6oojCfBb54


----------



## PaulusLx (4 Mar 2021 às 15:08)

MSantos disse:


> Hoje foi a vez da Nova Zelândia:
> 
> *Um sismo de 7,3 na escala de Ricther atinge a Nova Zelândia. Emitido alerta de tsunami *
> 
> https://observador.pt/2021/03/04/um...Wn_t_5Jr0mEl7PNif7H2sXPTMkuM-TZcNJs6oojCfBb54


----------



## PaulusLx (4 Mar 2021 às 15:09)

Corrigido para 6,9


----------



## Orion (4 Mar 2021 às 15:39)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Agora sim, chove bem!



Na Nova Zelândia?


----------



## Snifa (4 Mar 2021 às 20:05)

Em atualização

*Novo terramoto de magnitude 7,4 atinge a Nova Zelândia.





*
Várias regiões costeiras da Nova Zelândia estiveram sob alerta de tsunami, depois de um terramoto de magnitude 7,3 ter abalado as ilhas, esta quinta-feira. Horas mais tarde, um novo sismo de magnitude 7,4 voltou a abalar o país.

A proteção civil solicitou aos cidadãos das zonas costeiras para estarem atentos às notícias, não saírem de casa, estarem atentos às diretrizes das autoridades civis e afastarem-se de rios, lagos e mar.

A Agência Nacional de Gestão de Emergências emitiu um alerta de tsunami após o sismo de magnitude 7,3, ao largo da região de East Cape, o ponto mais a leste do país, mas que foi chegou a ser retirado.

O sismo correu às 2.27 horas de sexta-feira (hora local), na zona norte da Nova Zelândia, e foi sentido em Auckland, Wellington e Christchurch.

Horas mais tarde, às 6.41 horas (hora local), um novo terremoto de 7,4 de magnitude perto das ilhas Kermadec voltou a gerar um alerta de tsunami na zona.

"Esperamos que as áreas costeiras da Nova Zelândia registem correntes fortes e incomuns e ondas imprevisíveis na costa", voltou a referir no Twitter a Agência Nacional de Gestão de Emergências.

Dois outros sismos (com magnitudes de 5 e 4,5) tinham sido sentidos na região. Até ao momento, não há registo de vítimas ou de danos graves.

https://www.jn.pt/mundo/alerta-de-tsunami-apos-forte-terramoto-a-nova-zelandia-13418369.html


----------



## PaulusLx (4 Mar 2021 às 20:06)

Em última hora, novo sismo na Nova Zelândia, magnitude 8.1
https://sputniknews.com/asia/202103...ke-occurs-off-coast-of-new-zealand-usgs-says/


----------



## joralentejano (4 Mar 2021 às 20:23)

Aqui dizem que foi de magnitude 7.4. O IPMA tem 7.9







Pelos vistos, antes deste sismo já tinha ocorrido outro mais a Nordeste de magnitude 7.4. O outro sismo mexeu bem com esta falha, pelos vistos. 

De referir também que hoje durante a tarde, ocorreram dois sismos de magnitude superior a 5 na Grécia, próximos do local onde ocorreu o de 6.3 ontem.


----------



## Snifa (4 Mar 2021 às 20:42)

São 3 os sismos nas últimas horas, sendo que o último é de magnitude 8.1 Richter.

Não é muito comum, normalmente há réplicas mais fracas a seguir ao sismo principal, mas isto serão mesmo novos sismos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Mar 2021 às 20:44)

joralentejano disse:


> Aqui dizem que foi de magnitude 7.4. O IPMA tem 7.9
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O EMSC também indica 7.9.

*M 7.9 - KERMADEC ISLANDS, NEW ZEALAND - 2021-03-04 19:28:33 UTC*

https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=955088


----------



## Orion (4 Mar 2021 às 21:59)




----------



## Orion (4 Mar 2021 às 22:02)




----------



## Orion (4 Mar 2021 às 22:27)




----------



## Orion (4 Mar 2021 às 22:29)

Mais aqui  https://twitter.com/NWS_NTWC


----------



## Orion (10 Mar 2021 às 15:02)

*Satellite view shows Raoul Island before and after quakes, tsunami*


----------



## MSantos (29 Jul 2021 às 14:45)

Hoje ocorreu um forte sismo no Alasca, com a magnitude 8.2:



> O Centro Nacional de Alertas de Tsunami (NTWC) retirou todos os alertas de tsunami para o Alasca e costa oeste dos EUA. As autoridades norte-americanas tinham emitido o alerta após um sismo de magnitude 8.2 na escala de Richter ter ocorrido durante a noite ao largo da península do Alasca.



https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/mundo/a...e-tsunami-apos-sismo-de-magnitude-82_n1338847


----------



## GSM2046 (12 Ago 2021 às 20:45)




----------



## vamm (14 Ago 2021 às 14:41)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Ago 2021 às 15:22)

Haiti


----------



## Tyna (14 Ago 2021 às 16:53)

no Alasca também houve um hoje de 7.0
https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=1023362


----------



## Mammatus (14 Ago 2021 às 23:35)

vamm disse:


>



Mais um drama humanitário a caminho. Eles que ainda tentam recuperar daquele devastador sismo ocorrido há cerca de 10 anos.


----------



## fablept (8 Set 2021 às 18:41)

Vídeo do sismo 6.9 de hoje no México..


"Earthquake lights"?


----------



## Scan_Ferr (8 Set 2021 às 19:34)

Isso não são transformadores a rebentar e/ou linhas de alta tensão a fazer curto?


----------



## lserpa (8 Set 2021 às 20:09)

fablept disse:


> Vídeo do sismo 6.9 de hoje no México..
> 
> 
> "Erthquake lights"?



Eish, é difícil decifrar, se calhar até são, pois a energia elétrica não foi abaixo.

Sei que em 1998 houve relatos delas aqui, por cima do epicentro a saírem da água… mas nunca foi provado. 

E não foi registado, apenas testemunhos, o acesso a uma câmera não era tão fácil como hoje… 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (8 Set 2021 às 20:35)

lserpa disse:


> Eish, é difícil decifrar, se calhar até são, pois a energia elétrica não foi abaixo.
> 
> Sei que em 1998 houve relatos delas aqui, por cima do epicentro a saírem da água… mas nunca foi provado.
> 
> ...



Vendo e revendo o vídeo, parecem mesmo earthquake lights!

Na realidade, estás luzes são raios a sair da terra, o que é precisamente o que está a ocorrer.

As power lines não projectam raios para o ar…. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Luis Filipe (8 Set 2021 às 21:07)

Estás luzes são transformadores e postes de alta tenção a rebentar ou em curto circuito que fazem altas faíscas que depois fazem reflexo nas nuvens.

Enviado do meu Redmi 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (9 Set 2021 às 00:29)

Luis Filipe disse:


> Estás luzes são transformadores e postes de alta tenção a rebentar ou em curto circuito que fazem altas faíscas que depois fazem reflexo nas nuvens.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (9 Set 2021 às 00:36)

Luis Filipe disse:


> Estás luzes são transformadores e postes de alta tenção a rebentar ou em curto circuito que fazem altas faíscas que depois fazem reflexo nas nuvens.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 7 através do Tapatalk











						'Apocalypse': rare lightning adds to quake awe in Mexico
					

A rare natural light show flashed across the night sky during a powerful earthquake that shook Mexico City and beach resort Acapulco late on Tuesday, adding to a sense of doom as startled residents rushed into the streets.




					www.reuters.com
				








EQL, não foram postes de alta tensão… foram sim Earthquake ligths, confirmado pelo USGS


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Set 2021 às 00:37)

Impressionante a partir do 1:20!


----------



## Mammatus (22 Set 2021 às 23:13)

*M 5.9 - 38 km S of Mount Buller, Austrália*





https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/us7000fd9v/executive


----------



## Fantkboy (24 Set 2021 às 14:25)

Boa tarde.
Tenho uma pequena questão para os mais entendidos se souberem me elucidar.
O que se passa na região ao largo de marrocos perto do estreito de Gibraltar? NE Al Hoceima
Houve e continua a haver centenas de sismos de fraca intensidade, é certo, Será de origem magmática  ou tectónica?
Obrigado





						IPMA - Mapa sismicidade
					






					www.ipma.pt


----------



## MSantos (24 Set 2021 às 14:58)

Fantkboy disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Tenho uma pequena questão para os mais entendidos se souberem me elucidar.
> O que se passa na região ao largo de marrocos perto do estreito de Gibraltar? NE Al Hoceima
> Houve e continua a haver centenas de sismos de fraca intensidade, é certo, Será de origem magmática  ou tectónica?
> ...



Pela localização deverão ser de origem tectónica. Aquela zona fica perto do limite entre a placa Euroasiatica e Africana.


----------



## Wessel1985 (7 Out 2021 às 16:34)

Sismo de magnitude 5,9 provoca a morte a pelo menos 20 pessoas                

Um sismo de magnitude 5,9 (Richter), ocorreu esta madrugada do dia 7 de outubro, às 03:01 hora local (22:01 hora UTC do dia 6 de outubro) na região sul do Paquistão, com epicentro a cerca de 18 km NNE de Harnai, província do Baluchistão, a uma profundidade de 10 km.


De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, e segundo Suhail Anwar Shaheen, responsável pela administração pública na província de Baluchistão, pelo menos 20 pessoas morreram, podendo vir este número a aumentar nas próximas horas, à medida que as equipas de socorro vão chegando à região montanhosa afetada. Há relatos ainda de que cerca de 15 mineiros estão presos numa mina de carvão, que colapsou durante o sismo.



As autoridades locais estimam que pelo menos 200 pessoas estejam feridas devido ao desmoronamento de edifícios. Muitos outros edifícios ficaram danificados, uma vez que a maior parte da população vive em casas de argamassa em zonas remotas e de acesso difícil. 



O sismo foi sentido nas cidades mais próximas do epicentro, até à cidade de Quetta, que se localiza a cerca de 100 km de Harnai.



O Paquistão localiza-se na fronteira onde as placas tectónicas da Índia e da Eurásia se encontram, tornando o país suscetível a eventos sísmicos. Em 1935, um sismo na mesma região destruiu a capital provincial e causou mais de 35 mil mortos.






Fontes
EMSC
Jornal de Notícias
Diário de Notícias


----------



## DaniFR (12 Out 2021 às 22:06)

Terramoto de 6,3 registado ao largo de ilha grega de Creta​
Um terramoto com intensidade de 6,3 na escala de Richter foi registado hoje ao largo da ilha grega de Creta, a uma profundidade de 10 quilómetros, notificou o Centro Sismológico Euro-Mediterrânico.

O sismo, que aconteceu cerca das 09:25 locais (07:25 em Lisboa) foi registado com a intensidade de 6,4 no Serviço de Notificação de Terramotos do instituto geológico dos Estados Unidos.
As autoridades não avançaram ainda informações sobre eventuais vítimas ou danos.









						Terramoto de 6,3 registado ao largo de ilha grega de Creta
					

Um terramoto com intensidade de 6,3 na escala de Richter foi registado hoje ao largo da ilha grega de Creta, a uma profundidade de 10 quilómetros, notificou o ...




					24.sapo.pt


----------



## DaniFR (19 Out 2021 às 09:54)

Mais um

Sismo de magnitude 6,1 abala ilhas gregas
Facebook

O abalo foi sentido nas ilhas de Cárpatos, Creta, Santorini e Rhodes.
Um sismo de magnitude 6,1 na escala de Richter atingiu hoje a ilha grega de Cárpatos, de acordo com o Instituto de Geodinâmica, do Observatório Nacional de Atenas.

O abalo também foi sentido nas ilhas de Creta, Santorini e Rhodes.

Até ao momento não há registo de vítimas ou danos materiais.

SIC notícias


----------



## vamm (14 Nov 2021 às 14:45)




----------



## GSM2046 (18 Nov 2021 às 13:20)

Ontem. (fonte: Volcano discovery)


----------



## GSM2046 (20 Nov 2021 às 17:42)

Principais sismos superiores a 4.0 (Richter) com especial atenção ao pólo norte e às Canárias


----------



## GSM2046 (20 Nov 2021 às 17:45)

Vulcanismo actual (20 Novembro 2021)


----------



## GSM2046 (28 Nov 2021 às 16:54)

Sismo de 7.5 no Perú (coincidiu com a chegada da CME à Terra)


----------



## GSM2046 (28 Nov 2021 às 16:56)

Ontem em Svalbard (Ártico) ocorreu um sismo de 4.9


----------



## GSM2046 (28 Nov 2021 às 17:06)




----------



## Wessel1985 (29 Nov 2021 às 16:39)

Sismo de magnitude 7,5 faz 4 feridos no Perú          


Na madrugada de 28 de novembro, às 05:52 hora local (10:52 hora UTC), ocorreu um sismo no Perú de magnitude 7,5 (Richter).

Segundo o Instituto Geofísico do Perú, este evento ocorreu a 269 km a E de Loja (Equador) e a 110 km de profundidade. 

De acordo com o Centro de Operações de Emergência Nacional (COEN), até ao momento há registo de quatro pessoas feridas, 867 edifícios colapsados ou com danos estruturais, 900 metros de estradas cortadas ou com danos devido a movimentos de vertente.

Algumas províncias ficaram sem eletricidade e no município de La Jalca (Amazónia), a torre do Campanário da Igreja desmoronou-se. Nas regiões equatorianas de Zamora e Loja, para além de se terem verificado vários danos em habitações, uma igreja também colapsou.

O Perú localiza-se no conhecido Anel de Fogo do Pacífico, uma área de frequente atividade sísmica e vulcânica.   





Fontes

    RTP

Jornal de Notícias

Diário de Notícias

EMSC


----------



## GSM2046 (1 Dez 2021 às 18:36)

Japão, América Central e Filipinas com grande actividade neste 1 Dezembro


----------



## GSM2046 (6 Dez 2021 às 23:22)

The Global Electric Circuit and Global Seismicity
					

Basing on the catalogue of earthquakes with a magnitude of M ≥ 4.5 for the period 1973–2017, a UT variation with an amplitude of ~10% in the number of earthquakes is revealed and compared with a UT variation in the ionospheric potential (IP) with an amplitude of ~18%. We demonstrate that the...




					www.mdpi.com


----------



## GSM2046 (8 Dez 2021 às 14:41)

Geophysicists detect electron dance deep inside the Earth, with a Twist  | Tokyo Tech News | Tokyo Institute of Technology


----------



## GSM2046 (8 Dez 2021 às 14:44)

O enxame sísmico na Falha Juan de Fuca(Oregon) continua forte


----------



## GSM2046 (12 Dez 2021 às 14:45)




----------



## GSM2046 (13 Dez 2021 às 20:00)

13 Dezembro


----------



## GSM2046 (14 Dez 2021 às 12:54)

Novo enxame sísmico no Mar das Flores


----------



## Wessel1985 (14 Dez 2021 às 14:30)

Sismo de magnitude 7,3 abala a Indonésia                

Foi registado no dia 14 de dezembro um sismo de magnitude (Richter) 7,3 no mar das Flores (Indonésia). O evento ocorreu às 11:20 h (hora local, 03:20 hora UTC), a 112 km a N de Maumere (ilha de Flores, Indonésia) e a 12 km profundidade. Devido à magnitude do evento foi lançado um alerta de tsunami, que foi levantado cerca de duas horas depois do sismo ter ocorrido.

As autoridades Indonésias não têm registo de vítimas ou danos causados pelo evento.

A Indonésia localiza-se no designado Anel do Fogo do Pacífico, com frequente a atividade sísmica e vulcânica.





Fontes

 RTP Notícias

Jornal de Notícias

Euronews

EMSC                      







Img - EMSC


----------



## GSM2046 (15 Dez 2021 às 12:18)

Sismicidade superior a 3.0 das últimas 24h


----------



## GSM2046 (16 Dez 2021 às 16:58)

Tantos enxames sísmicos por todo o globo. O _craton _da América do Norte tem estado muito activo de há um ano para cá...


----------



## GSM2046 (16 Dez 2021 às 23:48)




----------



## GSM2046 (18 Dez 2021 às 13:25)

The variations of plasma density recorded by CSES-1 satellite possibly related to Mexico Ms 7.1 earthquake on 8th September 2021


----------



## GSM2046 (18 Dez 2021 às 23:04)




----------



## GSM2046 (18 Dez 2021 às 23:08)

Que "brutalidade" de enxames sísmicos pelo planeta


----------



## GSM2046 (19 Dez 2021 às 18:17)

Perto dos nossos antípodas...


----------



## GSM2046 (21 Dez 2021 às 14:48)




----------



## GSM2046 (22 Dez 2021 às 14:15)

GSM2046 disse:


>


----------



## DaniFR (24 Dez 2021 às 00:30)




----------



## GSM2046 (29 Dez 2021 às 20:52)

Hoje é um dia para sismos fortes e profundos!!




Senão vejamos: Creta (5.7), Timor (7.3), Kentucky (6.1) e quase no Pólo Norte (4.9)...

















Uma visão geral dos factos


----------



## Mammatus (29 Dez 2021 às 22:57)

GSM2046 disse:


> Hoje é um dia para sismos fortes e profundos!!
> 
> (...)





GSM2046 disse:


> Senão vejamos: Creta (5.7), Timor (7.3), Kentucky (6.1) e quase no Pólo Norte (4.9)...



Interessante a magnitude desse sismo nos EUA.

O período de retorno de sismos de magnitude igual ou superior deve ser enorme tendo em conta que essa zona está longe da fronteira de placas.


----------



## GSM2046 (29 Dez 2021 às 23:06)

Mammatus disse:


> Interessante a magnitude desse sismo nos EUA.
> 
> O período de retorno de sismos de magnitude igual ou superior deve ser enorme tendo em conta que essa zona está longe da fronteira de placas.


Mas está no limite do craton da América do Norte, perto da falha New Madrid.


----------



## Mammatus (29 Dez 2021 às 23:47)

GSM2046 disse:


> Mas está no limite do craton da América do Norte


Eu tinha uma visão mais simplista da geologia dos EUA, com as zonas mais sismicamente activas localizadas no oeste (California, Oregon e Washington) e em redor de Yellowstone e a ideia de que este tipo de fenómenos era relativamente raro no resto do país em virtude da sua posição no seio da placa da América do Norte, uma zona relativamente estável.

Entretanto fui pesquisar na net e encontrei este mapa






Colocando as coisas de uma forma simplista, é mais frequente a ocorrência de sismos, por exemplo nas planícies costeiras do sudeste dos EUA do que no craton norte americano? Mas qual o motivo, porque está tão longe da fronteira de placas? A costa oriental dos EUA é uma zona passiva, em contrapartida à costa oeste, a qual integra o Anel de Fogo do Pacífico.


----------



## GSM2046 (29 Dez 2021 às 23:59)

Não é de estranhar que a maioria dos poços de petróleo e gás natural estejam precisamente nessas fronteiras do _craton_. Aliás, se pesquisares melhor verás que desde 2019 para cá tem havido muitos sismos nesse limite cratónico.






Neste mapa podes ver os antípodas deste sismo (https://www.antipodesmap.com) ou de qualquer outro (o de Timor é na Guiana Francesa onde ontem também houve um sismo lá perto na Venezuela)


----------



## GSM2046 (30 Dez 2021 às 11:49)

"Muito forte e prolongado." Sismo de magnitude 7.3 em Timor-Leste​Um forte sismo de magnitude 7.3 na escala aberta de Richter foi sentido esta quarta-feira na ilha de Timor, segundo indica o Serviço Geológico dos Estados Unidos, que dá também conta de réplicas de magnitude 4.9 e 4.6.
O abalo original foi registado às 3h25 (18h25 em Lisboa), com um epicentro localizado a mais de 250 quilómetros da capital timorense, Díli.
Em declarações à RTP3, o correspondente da Lusa em Díli, António Sampaio, fala num sismo "mais forte que os habituais", classificando o abalo como "bastante forte e prolongado".
"A informação que há no terreno é que não há danos", explicou o jornalista, sublinhando que são apenas informações preliminares.
"A maior preocupação são as zonas mais remotas da ponta leste do país", sendo que para já, segundo o correspondente da Lusa no local, "não há qualquer informação" de danos ou vítimas.
A réplica de magnitude 4.9 na escala aberta de Richter foi *registada cerca de uma hora depois* do primeiro abalo, às 4h21 (19h21 em Lisboa) e a uma profundidade de 169 km.
Meia hora depois desta, foi *registada uma nova réplica*, de magnitude 4.6, à mesma profundidade.

_*Notícia atualizada às 20h29 *_(Fonte: TSF )


----------



## GSM2046 (30 Dez 2021 às 11:54)

Evento desconocido (originalmente reportado como sismo): Condado de Perry County, Indiana, 72 km al oeste de Louisville, Jefferson County, Kentucky, Estados Unidos, miércoles, 29 dic 2021 13:43​Update Thu, 30 Dec 2021, 07:31
*Quake reported as magnitude 6.1 did not occur*
The quake originally reported by the Italian Institute INGV was likely a result of wrong automatic calculations and subsequently deleted.

Mas foi sentido pela população:

_A magnitude 6.1 earthquake near Jasper, Dubois County, Indiana, USA, was reported only 29 minutes ago by Italy's National Institute of Geophysics and Volcanology (INGV), considered the main national agency that monitors seismic activity in this part of the world. The earthquake occurred at a great depth of 298 miles beneath the epicenter around noon on Wednesday, December 29th, 2021, at 12:43 pm local time. The exact magnitude, epicenter, and depth of the quake might be revised within the next few hours or minutes as seismologists review data and refine their calculations, or as other agencies issue their report.
*Towns or cities near the epicenter where the quake might have been felt as very weak shaking include Tell City (pop. 7,300) located 19 miles from the epicenter, Jasper (pop. 15,500) 24 miles away, Valley Station (pop. 22,800) 38 miles away, Owensboro (pop. 59,000) 41 miles away, New Albany (pop. 36,700) 41 miles away, Louisville (pop. 243,600) 44 miles away, Jeffersonville (pop. 47,000) 46 miles away, and Evansville (pop. 119,900) 55 miles away*.

(Fonte: __Volcano Discovery__)_

Mas hoje houve outro pequeno sismo nos antípodas do Kentucky, na área entre as ilhas Maurícias e de Reunião:


----------



## GSM2046 (5 Jan 2022 às 15:01)




----------

